# Petite question sur WunderRadio



## BlueVelvet (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour à toutes/tous,

Je commence à utiliser le sympa WunderRadio sur mon iPhone 4.

Je suis intrigué par les indications données selon les stations: des chiffres (24, 64, 128...: le débit???) et des logos «E» et/ou «3G».

Or, WunderRadio, c'est du streaming web il me semble: quand il y a «E» ou «3G», cela indique-t-il que la réception par voie téléphonique est possible (mais ça doit coûter )? Et est-il clair que le wifi est privilégié? Au moins, je n'ai pas eu d'explosion de mes données via réseau téléphone...

Je n'ai pas vu l'explication de ces indications dans le FAQ ou sur leur site... L'ai raté peut-être?

Merci aux connaisseurs !


----------

